# Who Is Dr. Miles



## didster7 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am not a collector per-say but have found this bottle with raised letters DR. MILES HEART TREATMENT. It would be interesting to get some info on the actual bottle but what I would really like is some info on Dr Miles. The history surrounding the bottle is what has me fired up. I tried uploading the pic but it says file to large as the pic is 2112x2816 pixels and 2.2MB. I don't know how to make it smaller.

 Edit... The bottle was found in western part of Texas


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 24, 2008)

The Miles Co. was quite big at the end of the 19th century. There is lots of info about Miles on the web. here is a little info on one of his bottles on my web site...
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/MattsMedicines/1211/1211.htm


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 24, 2008)

Miles Laboratories

 From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 [/align]Jump to: navigation, search[/align]*Miles Laboratories* was founded as the *Dr. Miles Medical Company* in Elkhart, Indiana, in 1884 by Franklin Miles, a specialist in the treatment of eye and ear disorders, with an interest in the connection of the nervous system to overall health. Miles operated as an independent frim from 1884 until 1979 and as a wholly-owned subsidiary of Bayer AG from 1979 until 1995, when it was consolidated into the parent corporation.

 [edit] History
 By 1890, the sales success of his patent medicine tonic, Dr. Miles' Nervine, in treating "nervous" ailments (including "nervousness or nervous exhaustion, sleeplessness, hysteria, headache, neuralgia, backache, pain, epilepsy, spasms, fits, and St. Vitus' dance") led him to develop a mail order medicine business. Miles also published _Medical News,_ a thinly disguised marketing vehicle for Nervine. Nervine remained on the market as a "calmative" until the late 1960s. In 1935, the name of the company was changed to Miles Laboratories.
 In 1979, Bayer AG, whose original U.S. and Canadian aspirin business was seized as enemy property during World War I and subsequently sold as enemy assets, purchased Miles Laboratories and its subsidiary Miles Canada to reestablish a presence in North America, in the process also acquiring such products as Alka-Seltzer, Flintstones Vitamins, One-A-Day Vitamins and Bactine. Bayer continued to operate Miles Laboratories and developed many drugs based upon biological extracts, such as Kogenate, Gamimune-N and other immunoglobulins, and Trasylol, as well as diagnostic products such as blood glucose test strips and glucose meters. Miles also owned Cutter Biologicals, manufacturer of such diverse products as insect repellent and synthetic human Factor VIII clotting factor for hemophiliacs.
 In 1992, Bayer AG moved the United States headquarters of Miles to Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania from Elkhart, and on April 1, 1995 Bayer eliminated the Miles brand name from all products and facilities after Bayer acquired Sterling Winthrop the previous year, thus reclaiming the North American rights to Bayer's name and trademarks as well as Bayer Aspirin.
 Miles Laboratories also operated sites in other parts of the United States, including West Haven, Connecticut, which are now part of Bayer AG.
 Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miles_Laboratories"[/align][/align]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi'ya Frank,

 You certainly do know how to enter like a Chinese spammer. I dunno about these other folks, but I'd be really reluctant to send any electronic communications your way.


----------



## glass man (Apr 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hi'ya Frank,
> 
> You certainly do know how to enter like a Chinese spammer. I dunno about these other folks, but I'd be really reluctant to send any electronic communications your way.


 

 THIS AIN'T NO WAY TO TALK TO BETTY BOOP!!SHE IS FAMOUS!


----------

